# Birds and thunder storms



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Lately we've been having quite a few thunderstorms (unusual for the north west of England really).

My budgie seems fine with it but Smokey gets really skittish. He tries to outshout the thunder and everytime there's lightning he jumps. I tried covering the cage but he just gets frightened and flaps around. He's also as far away from a window as it's possible to get.

We've got a pretty good storm going on at the moment, is there anything i should be doing?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32301
This thread has a lot of thunderstorm stories (and the same title lol) to help you out I think. My birds don't care either way about a thunderstorm because they're inside.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I never noticed there was another recent thread with the exact same title lol :blush:

Perhaps someone could delete this and i'll post in the other one?

Edit - oh my god i can't believe it. I've actually posted in it! *facepalm*


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha its OK...that was an older thread and disappeared into the mounds of other ones, so its OK to ask a question again once you've finally experienced it.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Thunderstorms don't bother my guys, but if you ring the doorbell- Grey goes NUTS. lol.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

It seems to have subsided finally to just the odd burst of lightning and clap of thunder but i swear my windows shook a little earlier lol. Smokey seems to have calmed down a bit too though he's still a bit jumpy. I gave him some millet to distract him a bit


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Loopy Lou said:


> It seems to have subsided finally to just the odd burst of lightning and clap of thunder but i swear my windows shook a little earlier lol. Smokey seems to have calmed down a bit too though he's still a bit jumpy. I gave him some millet to distract him a bit


poor baby. lots of love and scritches.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

We're still working on scritches whilst allowing me to keep my fingers lol. 

But the next best thing for my little fatty is tasty nibbles!

It's still going on but i think storm might be wearing itself out >.<


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

My Cockatiel was fine tonight and last time too


----------

